# Forellen-Posenrute Kombi Empfehlung



## vmix (23. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe meine ersten Angelversuche letztes Jahr vorgenommen und möchte nun demnächst fortsetzen.

Ich benötige einen oder mehrere Tipps  für eine möglichst universelle Rute mit 3.6m Länge, passende Rolle und möglichst auch passenden Schnur  für folgenden Anforderungen:

Revier 1: Bodensee 

Zielfische:  Seeforelle / kleinere Karpfen / Äsche / Brachsen / (insofern überhaupt möglich auch Felchen)

Revier 2: Alter Rhein (Schweizer Seite / Ruhiges Gewässer)

Zielfische: Schleie / Döbel / kleinere Karpfen 

Revier 3: Forellensee (niedrigste Priorität) 

Bis jetzt hatte ich folgende Ruten auf dem Schirm:

1. Daiwa procaster trout  3.60m, 10-35g WG
2. Shimano vegeance float 3.60m, 10-30g WG
3. Quantum specialis magic trout univers, 3.60m, 5-30g WG

Bei der rolle bin ich mir ziemlich unsicher,
Bis jetzt war die Überlegung:
Für mein Vorhaben benötige ich eine Rolle mit Übersetzung 4.8-5.2 und einem Fassungsvermögen von 150-180m für 0.22-er oder 0.25-er monofile Schnur. Kann es so stimmen?
Die rolle soll  die Schnur sauber "bremsen" und "aufwickeln".
Budget: Rute gerne unter 70 €  , Rolle + Ersatzrolle max. 60€.

 Wie gesagt bin noch recht neu im Angeln und bin für jeden Support / Vorschlag dankbar.

 Gruss, 
 vmix


----------



## funkbolek (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Forellen-Posenrute Kombi Empfehlung*

Da du wohl vorhast mit Pose zu fischen ist grundsätztlich ne Floatrute wohl das Mittel der Wahl. Wieso gerade 3.60? Wenn du nur vom Ufer aus angelst würde ich ne etwas längere Rute empfehlen. 
Ich finde Preis/Leistungsmäßig die Daiwa Aqualite Power Float interessant, zumal man sie oft unterhalb der UVP findet. Der Rollenhalter ist nciht jedermans Sache, aber ich würde sie mir als "Allroundrute" definitiv an deiner Stelle mal anschauen.


----------



## vmix (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Forellen-Posenrute Kombi Empfehlung*

@ funkbolek, 
danke für den Tipp,
gibt es eventuell weiteren Optionen / Vorschläge, auch zu der Rolle?


----------



## vmix (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Forellen-Posenrute Kombi Empfehlung*

keine weiteren Meinungen?


----------



## feederbrassen (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Forellen-Posenrute Kombi Empfehlung*

Eine Rute mit 10 -30 g Wfg und 3,60m Länge ist schon 
von der Theorie her gut zu gebrauchen.
Kürzer würde ich nicht nehmen.
Kann dir aber zu den von dir genannten Ruten nichts sagen da ich diese nicht kenne.
Persönliche Vorlieben ,Aktion ,spielen da auch eine große Rolle.

Mit einer 0,22er bis 0,25 Mono bist du für dein Vorhaben auch schon  gut aufgestellt.

Achso ,Übersetzung der Rolle passt auch.


----------



## vmix (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Forellen-Posenrute Kombi Empfehlung*

Freut mich dass ich nicht total daneben liege.
 Es müssen nicht zwangsläufig von mir aufgelisteten Ruten sein. (Diese habe ich halbwegs nach Budget genannt).

 Was noch fehlt ist die richtige Rolle.

 Am besten eine mit Ersatzspule im Set.

 Habe gehört das die  Rolle wichtiger eingestuft wird, als die Rute selbst.

 Deswegen bin ich da auf Experten angewiesen.


----------



## hermann 07 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Forellen-Posenrute Kombi Empfehlung*

Hallo
Ich fische selbst die Procaster 360 \ 35 und finde sie passt sehr gut für deine Zielfische, da diese Rute größere Ringe hat als eine Matchrute rutschen auch die Schnurstopper besser durch. Als Rolle habe ich eine Shimano DL 2500
montiert , da ich bei dünnen Schnüren gerne mit Freilaufrollen angle.
Mit dieser Kombo kannst du auch sehr gut mit Spirolino auf Forellen fischen, dabei stelle ich den Freilauf der Rolle auf geringsten Wiederstand und kann so bei einem Biss durch betätigen des Freilaufs schnell Schnur geben.
Als Schnur würde ich die zur Gamakatzu G Line  in dem Durchmesser 0,20 bezw. 0,25 raten. 

Gruß Hermann


----------



## vmix (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Forellen-Posenrute Kombi Empfehlung*

hallo Hermann,

 meinst du diese Rolle:

http://www.amazon.de/Shimano-Baitrunner-DL-2500-FA-Freilaufrolle/dp/B002R1B3WE

 und ist diese Rolle nicht allzu schwer?


----------



## hermann 07 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Forellen-Posenrute Kombi Empfehlung*

Hallo
Ja das ist die Rolle.
Ich finde sie nicht zu schwer für eine Rute mit 3,6m Länge.
Die Rolle ist sehr robust, hat eine super Bremse, ein sehr sauberes Wickelbild sowie zwei Aluspulen, ich fische das Modell seit 4 Jahren sehr häufig und die Rolle läuft noch wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## vmix (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Forellen-Posenrute Kombi Empfehlung*

Gibt es eventuell etwas günstigere Alternative zu der Shimano? 

Und ist eine Freilaufrolle zwingend erforderlich?

(kann jobbedingt sehr unregelmässig Angeln und muss  noch weitere Ausrüstung zulegen)


----------



## feederbrassen (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Forellen-Posenrute Kombi Empfehlung*



vmix schrieb:


> Und ist eine Freilaufrolle zwingend erforderlich?



Nein,braucht man bei deiner Art der Fischerei nicht.


----------



## vmix (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Forellen-Posenrute Kombi Empfehlung*

die DL 2500 ist sicherlich gut,
wird im Angelladen jedoch schnell > 85 € sein.
(Im Angelladen, wegen dem Bespulen)
Möchte auch gleich die Ersatzspule mit bespulen.

Bin für jeden etwas günstigeren Vorschlag offen.


----------



## vmix (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Forellen-Posenrute Kombi Empfehlung*

was haltet Ihr von der Spro Passion 740?


----------



## vmix (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Forellen-Posenrute Kombi Empfehlung*

keine weiteren Vorschläge?


----------



## Peter_Piper (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Forellen-Posenrute Kombi Empfehlung*



vmix schrieb:


> Gibt es eventuell etwas günstigere Alternative zu der Shimano?
> 
> Und ist eine Freilaufrolle zwingend erforderlich?
> 
> (kann jobbedingt sehr unregelmässig Angeln und muss  noch weitere Ausrüstung zulegen)



wenn du mit "weitere Ausrüstung" weitere Ruten/Rollen für noch andere Angelmethoden zulegen möchtest, dann wäre die vorgeschlagene Shimano Rolle durchaus eine Option. Kannste für leichtes Karpfenangeln nehmen, oder auch zum fischen mit Köfi, etc.

Grundsätzlich sind deine Parameter OK, solltest aber mal überlegen, ob du für die Rute etwas weniger und für die Rolle etwas mehr ausgeben möchtest. 
Schau dir doch mal die Shimano Exage, Browning Backfire II, Daiwa Exceler oder Legalis an. Oder wenn es günstig und gut sein soll, die Ryobi Ecusima CD Pro. 
Aber auch hier gilt wie so oft, ab in den Angelladen und selber ausprobieren. Letztendlich muss Du damit zurecht kommen.


----------



## vmix (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Forellen-Posenrute Kombi Empfehlung*

Im Prinzip fehlen mir schon noch ein Paar Sachen.

 was ich bereits habe sind die 3 Ruten:

 1. Guangzhao 576 M (tele) 4.5m, 140-200 g WG
     mit Guangzhao Rolle 5:1mit 0.30er mono Schnur

 2. Sert liberty 3504 (tele) 3.5m, 80-150 g WG
    mit Sert tectronic 401 Rolle 5.6:1 mit 0.25er mono Schnur
   (habe damit zuerst versucht mit Pose zu angeln)

 3. Jackson black tip twitch n tick 2.4m, 15-45 g WG
     mit Penn Sargus 2; 2500er; 6.2:1 mit 0.10er geflocht.     
     Schnur.

 Die enzige bracuhbare Rute ist vermutlich die Jackson,
 jedoch ist diese kaum posentauglich.

 Deshalb auch der Tread. 
 Sobald die Rute und Rolle ausgesucht sind, kann ich vermutlich die ersten beiden Ruten etsorgen.

 Was dann noch fehlt, ist eine gescheite Rutentasche, gescheiter  Kescher und eventuell noch ein Stuhlrücksack.


----------



## vmix (7. März 2016)

*AW: Forellen-Posenrute Kombi Empfehlung*



horst&monika schrieb:


> wenn du mit "weitere Ausrüstung" weitere Ruten/Rollen für noch andere Angelmethoden zulegen möchtest, dann wäre die vorgeschlagene Shimano Rolle durchaus eine Option. Kannste für leichtes Karpfenangeln nehmen, oder auch zum fischen mit Köfi, etc.
> 
> Grundsätzlich sind deine Parameter OK, solltest aber mal überlegen, ob du für die Rute etwas weniger und für die Rolle etwas mehr ausgeben möchtest.
> Schau dir doch mal die Shimano Exage, Browning Backfire II, Daiwa Exceler oder Legalis an. Oder wenn es günstig und gut sein soll, die Ryobi Ecusima CD Pro.
> Aber auch hier gilt wie so oft, ab in den Angelladen und selber ausprobieren. Letztendlich muss Du damit zurecht kommen.



 finde die browning backfire 2 vom preis her ansprechend,

 welche würde besser passen 830-er oder 840-er?


----------



## Peter_Piper (7. März 2016)

*AW: Forellen-Posenrute Kombi Empfehlung*

Hallo vmix,
aus der Entfernung würde ich zur 3000er Größe tendieren. 
Hängt aber natürlich auch von der Rute ab und deinem persönlichen Empfinden. Es ist immer von Vorteil beim Händler deines Vertrauens versch. Ruten und Rollen mal selbst in die Hand zu nehmen. Falls das nicht möglich sein sollte, bei einem Versender mehrere Ruten- & Rollen-Modelle/Größen zuschicken lassen und zuhause ausprobieren.


----------

